# Протрузии L2-L5, экструзия L5-S1, вторичный относительный стеноз. Нужна помощь!



## АлександрОв (6 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора и посетители форума! Меня зовут Александр, мне 25 лет, рост 172 см, вес 72 кг. Профессия - юрист. Работаю на протяжении пяти лет в офисе. Большую часть рабочего времени провожу сидя, но с небольшими перерывами каждые 30-45 минут. Примерно с 2013 года регулярно занимался в тренажерном зале, периодически поднимал тяжести в быту. Боль в спине практически никогда не беспокоила, можно сказать - вёл активный образ жизни. О здоровье позвоночника по-большому счёту не беспокоился (о чем сейчас конечно же жалею).
 В сентябре-месяце 2017 года появился некоторый дискомфорт в пояснице. Значения не придал. Через две недели решил обратится к невропатологу, который на приёме поставил мне диагноз - люмбалгия. Выписал мильгамму, мидокалм, мельбек. Выдал листок с упражнениями ЛФК. Направил на рентген. Примерно на следующий день я ощутил небольшое онемение кожи в районе правой голени, что, откровенно говоря, после посещения гугла, меня испугало. Через несколько дней снова пришёл к врачу на приём, после моей жалобы на онемение отправил меня сделать МРТ. Снимок показал остеохондроз и протрузии дисков, самая большая из которых - дорзальная, медианная - была до 3 мм (старый снимок, при необходимости, могу выложить). Невролог назначил мне нейромидин, вазонит, НПВС - название не вспомню, как мне кажется, от него меня "мутило" - сказал при нагрузках носить корсет и заниматься на профилакторе Евминова.
Спустя неделю я пошёл на приём к другому неврологу, который территориально ближе, в моем городе, предварительно сделав ещё один снимок МРТ. В описании указали размер протрузии - 3,5 мм (позвоночный канал 10 на 20) и склонность к грыжеобразованию. Невролог лекарства не выписывала, так как у меня ничего не болело, также сказала заниматься на профилакторе Евминова, который я впоследствии и приобрёл. На мой вопрос о кровати Нуга Бест, которую мне рекомендовал отец с  похожей проблемой, ответила, что можно походить на сеансы, вреда не будет.
Через две-три недели занятий на профилакторе и сеансов на кровати, боль вообще не беспокоила, но было небольшое чувство онемения кожи на правой ноге. Рекомендации все выполнял. Тяжести не поднимал. Сидеть старался меньше. Один раз пришлось почти весь день провести в авто, один раз был сильный стресс.
Через полтора- два месяца занятий начал меньше соблюдать правила поведения, как мне кажется, так как расслабился. Начали немного мёрзнуть без причины ноги, онемение в ноге иногда начало усиливаться. Обнаружил небольшое онемение кожи в районе поясницы, ягодиц, правой ноги. Боли нет. Сделал ещё один снимок МРТ, заключение прилагаю. Протрузия-экструзия увеличилась на 1 мм.
Посетил невролога ещё раз, уже сегодня, сказала, что дела стали хуже. Назначила капельницу 2-Лизина эсцинат, мильгамму и нейромидин внутримышечно. Ношение корсета при нагрузках и в авто, занятия на профилакторе сказала продолжать (кстати, после занятий чувствуется приятная легкость в пояснице).
Беспокоит онемение кожи, особенно после прочтения соответствующих интернет-сайтов. Из-за этого начал много нервничать.
Буду рад прочесть Ваше мнение, мнение докторов, @Доктор Ступин, доктора @Игорь Зинчук, других докторов, которых я пока не встретил на форуме,  о назначенном лечении и перспективах. Заранее спасибо!

             

Ещё фото

 

Забыл добавить. Я спросил врача об УВТ, сказала, что могу попробовать.


----------



## La murr (6 Мар 2018)

@АлександрОв, Александр, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому *специалисту форума* на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## АлександрОв (6 Мар 2018)

@La murr, спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Мар 2018)

Глупейшие назначения невролога! 
Ни L-лизина эсцинат, ни Мильгамма ненужны. Нет никакой необходимости в "уколах" и "капельницах". Препараты Ипидакрина ( Аксамон, Нейромидин) прекрасно действуют при приёме внутрь.
Хорошо бы очно проконсультироваться у врача-мануального терапевта (вертеброневролога).


----------



## АлександрОв (6 Мар 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, большое спасибо за ответ! Не могу ставить под сомнение квалификацию врачей, у которых я был на приёме, но мне не совсем понятно, почему никто из них не смотрел снимки МРТ, только заключение.

Попытался в инете найти в городе мануального терапевта-совсем непросто. Диаметрально противоположные отзывы о мануальной терапии, запутался ещё больше.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (12 Мар 2018)

@АлександрОв, это правда.. О причинах противоречивых взглядов на мануальную терапию есть в моей книге целая глава, почитайте, если интересно.. Я согласен с доктором Воротынцевым. Вам советую меньше читать разных страшилок и проще относиться к своим ощущениям. Скорее всего вы себя просто эмоционально накрутили. У вас действительно потеря чувствительности на ноге? Не ощущаете уколы, прикосновения? На снимках все как у всех, протрузия - не болезнь и оснований усиленно лечить (особенно сомнительными препаратами) нет. Спина побаливает у восьми человек из десяти в разные периоды жизни, это нормально.
И да, я считаю, что врач должен смотреть снимки.


----------



## АлександрОв (12 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Черепанов, спасибо Вам за ответ и за совет! Обязательно прочту. Действительно, на себе убедился как важно эмоциональное состояние. Чувствительность есть, но она снижена. Ощущаю уколы и прикосновения, но не так, как на левой ноге. Забыл написать, что на правой ноге сильно снижен ахиллов рефлекс, как сказала врач. При ходьбе дискомфорта нет.
Снижение рефлекса говорит о компрессии нерва, как я понимаю. Это сильно плохо? Ещё и слово "стеноз" в заключении позитива не добавляет.


----------



## Kuchirinka (17 Мар 2018)

Доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> О причинах противоречивых взглядов на мануальную терапию есть в моей книге целая глава, почитайте, если интересно..


Извините, что вмешиваюсь в тему, но раз уж зашла речь о книге, @Доктор Черепанов, подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно её найти? Мне не удалось обнаружить Вашу книгу в продаже.


----------



## La murr (17 Мар 2018)

@Kuchirinka, Ирина, у Евгения Аркадьевича в подписи есть ссылка на его сайт.
Там Вы и найдёте информацию о книге.


----------



## Kuchirinka (17 Мар 2018)

@La murr, Светлана, спасибо, но на сайте доктора я уже давным-давно побывала.
К сожалению, там представлен лишь небольшой фрагмент книги, а я хотела бы ознакомиться с ней целиком.
Возможно, Евгений Аркадьевич подскажет, где её можно приобрести или скачать?


----------



## La murr (17 Мар 2018)

@Kuchirinka, Ирина, информация с сайта доктора Черепанова:


> Приобрести книгу можно на сайте издательства “Питер“. Вы можете также заказать ее доставку, написав по электронной почте.


Книга востребована и приобрести её можно по предварительному заказу.


----------



## Kuchirinka (17 Мар 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Kuchirinka, Ирина, информация с сайта доктора Черепанова:


@La murr, к сожалению, эта информация давно устарела.
Книги нет в наличии. Товар закончился.
Я долго её искала по разным магазинам и сайтам.


----------



## La murr (17 Мар 2018)

@Kuchirinka, тогда к доктору за авторским экземпляром.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (19 Мар 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Kuchirinka, тогда к доктору за авторским экземпляром.


У меня осталось несколько экземпляров, уже на крайний случай. На моем сайте есть ссылка на google play.


----------

